# WCF 24:3 - who are the "papists"?



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a quick question about the precise usage of the word "papist" in the below section of the Westminster Confession:

It is lawful for all sorts of people to marry, who are able with judgment to give their consent. Yet it is the duty of Christians to marry only in the Lord. And therefore such as profess the true reformed religion *should not marry* with infidels, *papists*, or other idolaters: neither should such as are godly be unequally yoked, by marrying with such as are notoriously wicked in their life, or maintain damnable heresies. Westminster Confession 24:3

Who, exactly, counts as a "papist" in this context? Does it refer to any member of the Church of Rome, or, does it specifically refer to those who obstinately cling to Romish dogma?


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 25, 2014)

In many Puritan writings "papist" would seem to refer to any practicing Roman Catholic. For example, Rutherford talks about papist leaders as well as "simple papists" whom they lead astray.


----------



## MW (Mar 25, 2014)

It would have to refer to any in communion with the Church of Rome. That Church acknowledges all its members as being in communion with the Pope, the Bishop of Rome. This makes them Papists whether they obstinately cling to it or not.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2014)

I will try to remember to check the Minutes of the Westminster Assembly on this point tomorrow, though the answers given thus far sound reasonable enough.


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 31, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> That Church acknowledges all its members as being in communion with the Pope, the Bishop of Rome. This makes them Papists whether they obstinately cling to it or not.


Could someone point out where the Church of Rome acknowledges this?


----------



## MW (Mar 31, 2014)

Afterthought said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > That Church acknowledges all its members as being in communion with the Pope, the Bishop of Rome. This makes them Papists whether they obstinately cling to it or not.
> ...



Pius XI.: "Furthermore, in this one Church of Christ no man can be or remain who does not accept, recognize and obey the authority and supremacy of Peter and his legitimate successors. Did not the ancestors of those who are now entangled in the errors of Photius and the reformers, obey the Bishop of Rome, the chief shepherd of souls?" Mortalium Animos.

Benedict XVI: "the Church is a community of communicants under the authority of the Bishop of Rome." Co-Workers of the Truth, p. 29.


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you. By "communion with the Pope" I had thought you meant that Church's members were in communion with the Pope in the same way that believers are in communion with Christ, or the saints are in communion with each other. But it seems you simply meant these members are under the authority of the Pope, under pain of being cast out of their Church?


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 31, 2014)

All those I have met, RC's, see him as the earthly authority. Even my inlaws who are RC often refer to him as Papa and hang on his every word. I hate it when they talk about him with God like reverence. My inlaws are papists.


----------

